# Bobbi Brown Hot Nudes Spring 2015 Collection



## Bronwyn (Jan 23, 2015)

Bobbi Brown is putting out what looks like an awesome new collection, that look like a nice departure from 24/7 neutrals. 

  Chicprofile just posted the colour story for the collection.

  http://chicprofile.com/2015/01/bobbi-brown-hot-nudes-spring-2015-collection.html


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 23, 2015)

The blush trios look quite pretty, particularly the pink and plum ones. the highlighter shade in the pink one and the plum blush on the left side of the plum one look so pretty. I've been wanting to get into bobbi brown, but the prices always seem so high for the amount of product you get. i think this could be a good option for trying out her line. The bright lipsticks also look really pretty.


----------



## BabyNurse (Jan 26, 2015)

Those blush trios look fantastic. I hope swatches and reviews start popping up soon.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 27, 2015)

BabyNurse said:


> Those blush trios look fantastic. I hope swatches and reviews start popping up soon.


  Same! They look so pretty


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 20, 2015)

I think the blush trios will be mine along with the hot pink art stick and the 3 sheer lippies, these are my kind of colours, but a haul isn't fitting with my lowbuy for the year, will review my stash this weekend and see what I really need.  The blush palettes remind me of the sleek blush by 3 palettes, and whilst the pink and peach ones are definately coming home to me, I wonder how much I would use the plum one, hopefully there will be some swatches and reviews soon!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes the blush palettes remind me of sleek too. Are they limited?


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes. Everything in the collection is limited according to the paperwork that I saw.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 27, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/bobbi-brown-hot-collection-spring-2015

  Is anyone buying?!

  The blushes look very appealing!!

  I just tried a Bobbi Brown matte cream lippie in Watermelon and I am getting very interested in this brand.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 27, 2015)

I was going to buy a blush palette till I read they're approximately the size of a credit card.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmmm I order the peach and pink blush palettes today, collecting from the store tomorrow, i passed on the art sticks, I need to use up my nars lip pencils first, I also passed on the sheer lip colours, I bought pink taffy from suf and sand and it has a lot of glitter which irritates my lips, from the swatches online I could tell if pink and berry had glitter or not so I passed and decided to wait until I use up my revlon lip butters up!


----------



## MissTania (Feb 27, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> Hmmm I order the peach and pink blush palettes today, collecting from the store tomorrow, i passed on the art sticks, I need to use up my nars lip pencils first, I also passed on the sheer lip colours, I bought pink taffy from suf and sand and it has a lot of glitter which irritates my lips, from the swatches online I could tell if pink and berry had glitter or not so I passed and decided to wait until I use up my revlon lip butters up!


  I hope you like the peach and pink blushes, they are the ones I have my eye on too


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 27, 2015)

Saw this collection in store today...if I had known people wanted swatches, I would've done them!  Sorry!!  I think this whole collection is gorgeous...right up my alley! I didn't compare the blushes to a credit card, but I might have to go back and do that. The palette is _definitely _bigger than a credit card though.  Maybe each individual blush is about the size of a credit card (slightly skinnier?). But they are beautiful colors!!  If I didn't already own one of the colors in the Pink palette and one of the colors in the Coral palette, I would buy them.  I did cave on those lip colors though...


----------



## MissTania (Feb 27, 2015)

ChosenOne said:


> Saw this collection in store today...if I had known people wanted swatches, I would've done them!  Sorry!!  I think this whole collection is gorgeous...right up my alley! I didn't compare the blushes to a credit card, but I might have to go back and do that. The palette is _definitely _bigger than a credit card though.  Maybe each individual blush is about the size of a credit card (slightly skinnier?). But they are beautiful colors!!  If I didn't already own one of the colors in the Pink palette and one of the colors in the Coral palette, I would buy them.  I did cave on those lip colors though...


Thanks for the info! I think I will check them out in person soon - I just have one Bobbi Brown product atm, and I am looking into the brand now as I was so impressed with the lippie I swatched yesterday.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 27, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Thanks for the info! I think I will check them out in person soon - I just have one Bobbi Brown product atm, and I am looking into the brand now as I was so impressed with the lippie I swatched yesterday.


  Yeah, I only got into Bobbi recently myself. She definitely has hits and misses, but those lips and blushes are definite hits!


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

Karen's review of everything except the blush palettes:

  http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/collections/turn-up-your-temperature-with-the-11-piece-bobbi-brown-hot-collection/


----------



## MissTania (Feb 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> Karen's review of everything except the blush palettes:
> 
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/collections/turn-up-your-temperature-with-the-11-piece-bobbi-brown-hot-collection/


  Thanks!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 28, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I was going to buy a blush palette till I read they're approximately the size of a credit card.


  I saw 2 of these in the store today and they didn't look small to me at all.  The palette looks much bigger than a credit card to me.  I was disappointed that they didn't have a tester for the berry one.  Will check back later.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw 2 of these in the store today and they didn't look small to me at all.  The palette looks much bigger than a credit card to me.  I was disappointed that they didn't have a tester for the berry one.  Will check back later.


I saw them too, and the size seemed a fair bit larger than a credit card. I definitely didn't think it seemed small - I don't have other cheek palettes though but I was fine with the size.

  I liked all the blushes, especially Berry as the highlighter was a stunning pinky/mauve colour which I haven't seen elsewhere.

  I could _easily_ end up with all 3 - in fact value wise I think they are pretty good!

  I bought a creamy matte lipstick in Hot 14 which I will probably test out tomorrow at work.

  The lippies in this collection swatched nicely and were pigmented despite being Sheer- Berry was especially pretty, but I have some MAC Sheen Supremes with purple tones so not sure if this is a must-have for me.


----------



## linainoz (Mar 11, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I saw them too, and the size seemed a fair bit larger than a credit card. I definitely didn't think it seemed small - I don't have other cheek palettes though but I was fine with the size.
> 
> I liked all the blushes, especially Berry as the highlighter was a stunning pinky/mauve colour which I haven't seen elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Hey Tania
  Which store did you see these in - Myer or DJs?
  Can you remember how much the blush palettes were?


----------



## MissTania (Mar 11, 2015)

linainoz said:


> Hey Tania
> Which store did you see these in - Myer or DJs?
> Can you remember how much the blush palettes were?


Howdy!

  They are $75.

  http://www.bobbibrown.com.au/products/14539/index.tmpl?cm_sp=Gnav-_-WhatsNew-_-HotCollection#

  I saw them at Myer. I haven't bought any yet but I would love all 3!


----------



## Kary9999 (Mar 21, 2015)

I totally fell in love with this collection! I got all 3 cheek palettes, hot berry art stick and the eye palette. Might get hot pink art stick also, unsure at the moment. I love everything but the eye palettes has a bit of fallout though...but still love it


----------



## MissTania (Mar 22, 2015)

Kary9999 said:


> I totally fell in love with this collection! I got all 3 cheek palettes, hot berry art stick and the eye palette. Might get hot pink art stick also, unsure at the moment. I love everything but the eye palettes has a bit of fallout though...but still love it


  Those cheek palettes look amazing...I skipped but if I didn't have so many blushes already I would definitely go for all of them!

  Hope you're enjoying your goodies!


----------

